# Some Pictures and a Noise



## VW Nevada (Feb 28, 2008)

Some winter fun. This car never ceases to amaze me with it's snow skipping prowess. 








In recent weeks I've noticed a noise while maneuvering at slow speeds or coming up to a stop. The noise is a soft grinding noise, almost like driving over gravel but deeper. The noise isn't always the same. Sometimes it's louder or softer and sometimes it isn't there at all. Tonight the noise took on some new dynamics. It has been joined by a higher pitched grinding noise on occasion and also a pretty persistent howling at a particular speed (about 10-12 mph). 
I am pretty sure that the noise is coming from my brakes as the noises don't seem to change with clutch disposition or gear changes. However, I have tried driving down into the driving dock at work (cement wall on all sides) and listening with the windows down while I coast down the dock. The noises don't to be any louder or even seem to be coming from the outside when I do that. So, tomorrow I am going to jack up each corner of the seprately and spin each wheel by hand to see if I can find out where these noises are coming from!








Has anyone had this happen or have any suggestions? I'm hoping it is just the brakes.


----------



## VW Nevada (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: Some Pictures and a Noise (VW Nevada)*

Well I had someone in the car with me this morning and the noise has gotten worse sitting overnight. Now the noise has worked itself up to something not unlike a transmission howl from about 10-25 mph. The sound seems to be coming from the drive line hump too. However, at lower speeds it still sound like scraping and the noise does not change with when the torque direction on the drive train changes. The noise is only affected by wheel speed. I may just skip my diagnosing attempts and take it straight to my mechanic. Last time the noise was too quiet for his old ears and a visual inspection yielded nothing.







again


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Some Pictures and a Noise (VW Nevada)*

I'd check the wheel bearings and the CVs as those are usual culprits, though not quite what you describe, especially if you think it was coming from the tranny tunnel. Good luck!


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Sounds like the center bearing support is toast. 
http://www.blauparts.com/prodd...009-A There are BMW unit that can be modified to work.


----------



## VW Nevada (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

Well I ran right down to my mechanic's this morning and after a quick ride with him he suspected the output bearing. So, I went over to my transmission shop and they can't see me until Monday. As the noises from the QSW are getting uglier by the minute I decided to park it and drive my "summer" car.








I don't have my Bentley and the last time I was underneath the car I was doing something else, but I don't remember the QSW as having a drive shaft center support bearing. I am imagining some bearing at the back of the transmission before the center diff. Am I out in left field on this? (also, noises do not change when center diff is locked) 
At any rate I've been practicing grabbing my ankles. I would pleased if this only ended up costing $300-$400, but I'm trying to prepare myself for $700-$800


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW Nevada* »_
I don't have my Bentley and the last time I was underneath the car I was doing something else, but I don't remember the QSW as having a drive shaft center support bearing.


Yes, all QSW do.


----------



## VW Nevada (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

Okay, yup I see it. Looking through my Bentley there are any number of bearings in the drive train, all of them looking more obscure and hard to source than the first. For my pocket book's sake I hope that it is, in fact, the prop shaft support bearing. On the other hand it looks like you don't have to remove the whole transmission to access the rearmost bearings. I guess I'll find out Monday.
Thanks for the input. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## VW Nevada (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VW Nevada)*

Alright, soooooooooo..............
This place has decided that there are some bad bearings in the
Transmission. Dispite my badgering he says that it is most definitely not the carrier bearing or the rear diff. He wants to charge me a couple of hundred dollars toremove the transmission and take it apart to check the bearings in thetranny/center diff/front diff. 
First off, I've about had it with this
guy talking to me like I'm some 16 year old punk who's brought in a
Honda Civic. Secondly, he doesn't have one idea about what I'm talking
about and refuses to look at the Bentley or listen to anything I have
to say (I'm pretty sure he's never seen one of these cars in his
life). I don't think you have to drop the whole transmission to remove
the center diff. Am I wrong?
He seems intent on just taking the tranny apart saying it's shot and
then replacing it with a used unit that has 40,000 miles less on it.
(The car has 140,000 miles on it and shifts perfectly, clean oil, well
taken care of) Which, I can almost understand due to the fact that I
don't think there are any parts available for that transmission
(unless someone has a known source.........anyone?). I've called
around and I think my plan is going to be to take it to a shop I trust
more and have them take the transmission apart and take part numbers to reference with the dealer. It seems that some other VW/Audi cars should be using these same bearings, shouldn't they? Or did VW do us the great honor of making special bearings for every application in this car and then discontinue them?
Any suggestions or input would be VERY welcome.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Time for new mechanics that know how to work on Audi 4000s, 5000s etc..


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

Sounds sketchy. Post to your regional forum to see if there's anyone who knows what they're doing out there. Unless the guy wants to give you your money back if it turns out not to be the transmission. Plus I never trust the 'low mileage' parts unless I see the car they came out of. There aren't many 40000 mile transmissions floating around.


----------

